# Megane R26 professional photoshoot



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

After seeing the pictures marc had done, I organised to meet up with jamie from www.studiorouge.co.uk couple of weeks ago to get some pictures of my R26. 
Here is how they turned out, very pleased.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

i like the 4th and last one, however the others im not sure the car seems a bit lost/small in its surroundings and more of a pic of old buildings with a small car thrown in for good measure.

i love the 4th though :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Those are stunning!

The car really stands out and the background colours really compliment it!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me, stunning colour and some great backdrops, i really like the balance of some of the photos between the colour of the car and the dark background


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Cracking pics mate


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

love them mate


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

There is a reason you get a professional and those pictures say why 

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

stunning pics mate, car looks amazing and the pics really bring out the colour.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

They look great, love the last one.


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice pictures but I feel the HDR has been a bit overdone in some of them. It gives a wow factor yes but lacks creativity sometimes. Pic no 4 on the sidestrip looks fuzzy from it.

I'm no expert on this and just my two pence worth. Perhaps some of the resident experts can expand on what I'm trying to get over. The car is awesome though!


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like it's straight out of a Renault mag advert! Great pics.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

That chap has talent, no doubt:thumb:


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Amazing, love them (all). Perfect balance with high contrast, high saturation - a picture which really pops. 

Presume used good polarization filter and 'some' Photoshop enhancements...

Really nice!:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Piccies look spot and love the car:thumb:


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Cracking photos mate


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

again a great set of photos some stunning shots


----------



## moox (Jan 9, 2009)

great shots, although i agree with jamiec that the filters have been overdone just a tad, prefer a more naturalistic effect personally, but the car looks cracking!


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

Am pleased you like the pics Ed... car really was very shiny! btw, if anyone else would like some of these pics done (i know not all of you are keen on my style) then please contact me with your make/model of car and location as i still need a couple of cars to finish off my panel. (cars i can use i will not charge any fee)

i think you missed this shot out too Ed.... again!(this will definately be too over worked for some of you purists on here )

emails to [email protected].

thanks detailing gurus


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

^^^^ I can see why not everyone would like them but that's what it's all about. I like no.3. Very striking:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, those are stunning pics. really really good.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, love them mate. :argie:

I love the Liquid Gold, it looks soooooooooo good!


----------



## spikedmike (Dec 11, 2008)

Fantastic pics, loving the last one :argie: and the general style of them all


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics, lovely car too :thumb:


----------

